# help from proffesional???



## rachjax (Jul 10, 2010)

i have just converted from tropical to cold,ive planted a few live plants but just have gravel is this ok?i know i have to get fertiliser,whats recommended light time?as dont want loads algae!!currently i have 12 danios as test pilots!but i want to know what other kind i can put in as i had high hopes of a shoal of cherry barbs which pets at home sell as temperate fish,but a local fish shop told me not to get as they dont do well in colder water!im not keen on goldfish types but want something relativley large and bright!please can anyone help!?


----------



## susankat (Nov 15, 2008)

Cherry Barbs likes warmer waters, You might check into white clouds. They are some nice looking cooler water fish.


----------

